# News - King's Bounty: The Legend: Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!



## System (12. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,666743


----------



## Anbei (12. November 2008)

Einfach nur einen Kommentar?
Ok, hier ist er:

Ich möchte die Speciel Edition haben.


----------



## hecubah (12. November 2008)

Na, wenn es so einfach ist:

Ich hätte auch gern die Special Edition


----------



## Drag (12. November 2008)

Na dann.

Hätte die Special Edition auch gern


----------



## NitrO123456 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

So, dann mach ich mal auch meinen Komentar: 

Ich würde mich sogar mit der normalen Version begnügen, wenn die anderen aus sind.


----------



## Fishface (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

King's Bounty? Find ich dufte  und n neues Poster würde meiner Raufasertapete sicher stehen.


----------



## Madrabour (12. November 2008)

King's Bounty sieht ja echt vielversprechend aus. Da wäre so ein gewonnenes Exemplar natürlich der Hit!


----------



## Petzi-Baer (12. November 2008)

Könnte ich bitte die Special Edition bekommen.
Weil ich so nett gefragt habe.


----------



## grayalla (12. November 2008)

ja, ich möchte auch die Special Edition haben - ich würde mich aber auch mit einer CE oder der standardausgabe zufrieden geben .


----------



## archwizard80 (12. November 2008)

Das Spiel ist Uebrigens schon verfügbar. http://www.gamersgate.com/index.php?page=product&what=view&sku=DD-KB&cat=all

Sieht jedenfalls schonmal ganz interessant aus, hoffentlich mal wieder ein interessantes Rundenstrategiespiel.

P.S.: Die Special-Edition hätte ich auch gern


----------



## marcikun (12. November 2008)

Das spiel hört sich aufjedenfall sehr interessant an. Daher würde ich mich auch über den Gewinn eines solchens freuen.


----------



## BayAreaBanger (12. November 2008)

Da will ich aber jetzt auf jeden Fall auch mal was gewinnen!
Vorab schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## NYC (12. November 2008)

KI mach schneller, wo bleibt die nächste Runde!


----------



## Clap (12. November 2008)

Ich mag solche Spiele und würde mich über eine Version freuen! mfg


----------



## Iceguard (12. November 2008)

ja würd sagen wenn heros of might and magic auch so eine ce hätte ....wow ...

und ..wer das homm mochte wird auch dieses mögen nach den ganzen trailern und videos .und nächte lang ausprobieren beim freund....hui ..daumen hoch ...beginnt zwar zäh aber wenn man mitten drin ist ...läßt das game nicht wieder los .......fragt auch mal dreißt ...gibts das shirt in xxl ?? ^^


----------



## Torto (12. November 2008)

Klasse, Drachen töten


----------



## TheGame (12. November 2008)

Ist eigentlich mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die "Spiele der zweiten Garde" (nicht böse gemeint, aber ein King's Bounty ist sicher nicht so heiß gehandelt wie ein Far Cry 2, Sims 3 oder StarCraft 2) oft die viel schöneren Special-Editions haben? Sowas sollte man doch gerne im Regal stehen haben  - würde mich auch freuen


----------



## reckonstar (12. November 2008)

*King's Bounty: The Legend: Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

*"Sie sind Diebe, sie sind Diebe, sie sind dreckige kleine Diebe. Wo ist er? Wo ist er? Sie haben ihn uns gestohlen unseren Schatz! Wir hassen sie. Er gehört uns. Wir wollen ihn und wir brauchen ihn. Wir müssen den Schatz haben. Sie haben ihn uns gestohlen...."*

...oehmmmm, war doch irgendwie ein anderes Universum   

Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich mag auch gerne so eine Special Editon haben. Na gut! Wenn es sein muss, darf es auch eine Collectors Editons sein


----------



## NemesisMD (12. November 2008)

*King's Bounty: The Legend: Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

Hier an dieser Stelle kann ich Euch King's Bounty für den Mega Drive Empfehlen!


----------



## kehinger (12. November 2008)

*King's Bounty: The Legend: Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

Würde mich auch interessieren...
Hoffentlich hab ich Glück!


----------



## movieaddict (12. November 2008)

*King's Bounty: The Legend: Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

das Spiel klingt geil. und wenn Drachen dabei sind kann ich net nein sagen.


----------



## Remagius (12. November 2008)

*King's Bounty: The Legend: Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

Also die Special-Edition sieht echt klasse aus! .... nette Items


----------



## smooth1980 (12. November 2008)

*King's Bounty: The Legend: Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

Das Spiel ist der Hammer habe schon die Demo probiert aber würde gern die Vollversion haben da Ich Fan von solchen Spielen bin ! Vielleicht gewinne Ich ja wenigstens hier etwas wenn es schon nicht mit dem Stalker Pc geklappt hat ? Mal schauen ob wir OSSIS wenigstens auch mal ein wenig Glück haben ? Habe noch nie was gewonnen !
MFG Smooth1980


----------



## Tarzipan (12. November 2008)

*King's Bounty: The Legend: Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

Wäre super, dann könnte ich meine Sammlung komplettieren


----------



## Erich-Zann (12. November 2008)

*King's Bounty: The Legend: Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

Hab schon lange keine Rundenstrategie mehr gespielt. Wird mal wieder Zeit...


----------



## Sammo253 (12. November 2008)

*King's Bounty: The Legend: Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

Die Spielebeschreibung hört sich nach einem guten Mix meiner Lieblingsspiele an. Ein bißchen Diablo, Sacred und Warcraft im modernen Kleid.
Außerdem kann ich Süßigkeiten nicht widerstehen (Kings Bounty = Königlicher Schokoriegel). Ich wills auch haben, und wenn nicht hier werde ich es wohl kaufen müssen.


----------



## fiumpf (12. November 2008)

System am 12.11.2008 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Um eine Version von King's Bounty abzustauben, hinterlassen Sie einfach einen Kommentar unterhalb dieser Meldung.


*Kommentar*   
King`s Quest haben will!


----------



## Summsie (12. November 2008)

Klingt interessant, würde mich über das Spiel freuen.  :o)


----------



## Schneelocke (12. November 2008)

Um den direkten Vergleich zu HOMM zu haben würde ich auch eine Version euch abnehmen 

Gruß,Schneelocke


----------



## DarkKnight87 (12. November 2008)

Spiele wie King's Bounty gibt's meiner Meinung nach viel zu selten.


----------



## KONNAITN (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Kein Kommentar.


----------



## mrseen (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das Genre ist sehr interessant.
Würde mich über ein Spiel freuen!

Gruß
MrSeen


----------



## BoDoGG (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich wuerde dieses Game gern ausprobieren, da ich mir nicht wirklich etwas unter einem "Runden-Strategie" Spiel vorstellen kann. Habe bis jetzt nur die DoW Serie und ein paar Lord of the Rings Teile gezockt...

Grtz BoDoGG


----------



## cirrasch (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das wäre die ideale Urlaubsbeschäftigung


----------



## Horny2k8 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Find das Spiel ganz interessant eigentlich, hatte mir mal ein paar Videos angesehen, die waren sehr nett


----------



## Patti89 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Boltan (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Würde das Spiel auch gerne spielen


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (12. November 2008)

Sonderedition mit viel Kram drin? Gewinnen? Nur zu!


----------



## thegamer111 (12. November 2008)

Hört sich gut an,


----------



## Spangle2K (12. November 2008)

Na, das klingt doch mal gut. Hätte Interesse an dem Game


----------



## moeflash (12. November 2008)

Hat sich einiges getan, seid den Tagen von "Battle Isle" und "History Line 1914-1918".

Die Videos/Screens sahen bis jetzt sehr gut aus. Auch die Szenerie gefällt mir.

Kleiner Tip für Nostalgiker: www.asc-hq.org
Advanced Strategic Command ist ein freies Projekt in der Tradition vom"alten" Battle Isle.


----------



## draiselbaer (12. November 2008)

cool, Abstauben mag ich daheim ja nicht - aber hier ist es voll in Ordnung


----------



## Bensta (12. November 2008)

Nach Heroes V endlich wieder ein gutes Spiel in diesem Genre. Tolle Sache.


----------



## Gromir (12. November 2008)

Die Demo war schon ganz nett und hat die Interesse am Vollpreisprodukt geweckt. Würd mich freuen.


----------



## captaincrash0815 (12. November 2008)

Das Spiel ist bestimmt der Hammer !!! Vom den Videos, die ich bisher gesehen habe, bin ich jedenfalls schon mal begeistert.

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch mal etwas Glück bei einem Gewinnspiel !!!


----------



## LTrain (12. November 2008)

Ich habe den Test gelesen und bin auch Neugierig geworden. Bin eigentlich 100%iger Rollenspieler anstatt Strategie aber es soll hier ja ziemlich ausgewogen sein!


----------



## Kevin1965 (12. November 2008)

Da ich zur Zeit einen dicken Pickel auf der Stirn habe und mich deshalb nicht unter die Leute traue, muss ich leider den ganzen Tag zu Hause sitzen.

Das ist todlangweilig und deshalb wäre es nur gerecht, wenn ich die Special-Edition bekommen würde


----------



## Dilopho (12. November 2008)

Die Demo hinterlässt den Eindruck eines sehr guten Spiels im Stile des ersten Kings Bounty.
Durch fehlendes Marketing erhält es aber leider nicht die nötige Aufmerksamkeit, um erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## Faabulous (12. November 2008)

ich mag CEs, LEs und SEs von Spielen immer sehr. hätte auch gern eine von King's Bounty...


----------



## Burtchen (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				KONNAITN am 12.11.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Kommentar.


Ah, ein Paradoxon... !


----------



## yax (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Danke schonmal


----------



## lenymo (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Vielleicht ist es einfach zu früh am Morgen aber was genau muss man beim Gewinnspiel machen? Habe den Text jetzt 2mal überflogen und weiß es immer noch nicht.


----------



## nea (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Die Demo hat wirklich sehr viel Freude gemacht. Dann hoff ich einfach mal... ansonsten muss ich so losgehen ^^'


----------



## barneycalhoun (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das Spiel würde mich auch interessieren und dann noch Colletor's Edition.
*freu*


----------



## chiefmief (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lenymo am 12.11.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist es einfach zu früh am Morgen aber was genau muss man beim Gewinnspiel machen? Habe den Text jetzt 2mal überflogen und weiß es immer noch nicht.



Du hast hiermit alles getan, was notwendig war. Ich übrigens auch.


----------



## Aithir (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

???


----------



## Fisherman65 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hab ja schon die normale Edition, aber der sehnsuchtsvolle Blick meines Sohnes lässt mich ahnen, dass ihm damit eine große Freude gemacht werden würde


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

endlich mal wieder ein verlosungsgewinnspiel  
im heft steht aber auch immer was von 1000 euro die angeblich jeden monat hier verlost werden, obwohl jeden tag mehrmals die news lese hab ich davon aber noch nie etwas mitbekommen...

aber zu kings bounty, da ich großer Heroes fan bin wird mir kings bounty sicherlich auch gefallen


----------



## Strumpfpuppe (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Einen Versuch ist es wert


----------



## besttycho (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Soll ja nicht schlecht sein. Vielleicht klappts


----------



## F-STiletto (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Auf das Helden für mich in der Schlacht fallen mögen.


----------



## markusmrkl (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich lasse ungern Kommentare, aber ich will auch meine Chance...


----------



## frecherdax (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Als Heroes Fan versuch ich mal mein Glück, bisher gelesene Berichte gefallen mir ja schon ganz gut.


----------



## reformer (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Als alter HoMM Veteran und absoluter liebhaber solcher Spiele muss ich da ja einfach mitmachen  
Vieleicht hab ich ja mal etwas Glück.


----------



## RonnyGpunkt (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

also her damit...


----------



## Equinox1701 (12. November 2008)

Also einen Versuch ist es durchaus wert. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Deus82ex (12. November 2008)

Ich will gewinnen


----------



## Loki2643 (12. November 2008)

Ich nehm', was ich kriegen kann


----------



## Daniman (12. November 2008)

HoMM war (ist) ja schon riesen-klasse; hoffe das KB genauso viel suchtpotenzial enthält


----------



## luigi90 (12. November 2008)

Hoffentlich gewinn ich auch mal, nachdem ich schon an 20 Gewinnspielen auf Pcgames.de teilgenommen habe


----------



## hagren (12. November 2008)

Wär sehr schön, habe nur positives vom Spiel 
gehört


----------



## Krampfkeks (12. November 2008)

JAAAAAAA


----------



## Krampfkeks (12. November 2008)

Hoffe ich gewinn auch mal 

Hab schon 3 gewinnspiele mitgemacht für das Spiel und nie egwonnen - und bei dvd verleih isses bei mir auch grad vergriffen :'(

Hab grad HOMM V durch also her damit !!!!


----------



## dine-mouse (12. November 2008)

Leider hört man nicht sehr viel über das Spiel, von daher denke ich mal das es nicht so toll sein wird wie HOMM 5. Aber ich lasse mich gerne auch eines besseren belehren ^^


----------



## shadowdancer (12. November 2008)

Yeaah, Gewinnchance! Wär echt mal 'ne nette Sache, das zu gewinnen.


----------



## JangoTheSlayer (12. November 2008)

hab schon alle heroes teile, da brauch ich jetzt nachschub...kann mir nur momentan kein spiel mehr leisten....zu viele gute spiele da


----------



## Pike1982 (12. November 2008)

Juhuu!
Endlich mal ein Spiel in guter alter HoMM Spielweise! Hoffentlich habe ich auch mal das Glück nach hunderten Versuchen hier mal etwas zu gewinnen 
Geiles Spiel auf alle Fälle!
Greetz
Pike


----------



## mordenkain (12. November 2008)

Dies ist ein Kommentar


----------



## Pandemoneus (12. November 2008)

Ich hab die Demo schon gespielt, an HoMM kommt es nicht ganz heran, aber es ist trotzdem ziemlich gut.


----------



## gangsti (12. November 2008)

Will es haben...


----------



## BadboyXXL (12. November 2008)

Endlich wieder ein Spiel in ähnlicher Form wie das gute Heroes. Den vergleich muss es sich gefallen lassen  Ich häng noch immer in der letzten kampange des 2ten Addon bei Heroes 5. Werd die Demo von Kings Beaty gleich mal antesten...


----------



## ddragon1 (12. November 2008)

*sabber* haben will ^^


----------



## Halmir (12. November 2008)

Also ich haette da schon Intresse


----------



## KingofPC (12. November 2008)

Wäre fantastisch!!!
Gewinnspiele sind immer cool! 
Auch wenn ich bisher nichts gewinnen konnte 
Hoffe, das ich irgendeine Version gewinnen...


----------



## CmdrMadMax (12. November 2008)

Gewinnspiel?

Kings Bounty als Preis?

Immer her damit!!


----------



## david16 (12. November 2008)

Ich glaube ich werde mir auch mal die Demo besorgen^^


----------



## Garybaldiii (12. November 2008)

Ein wirklich tolles Gewinnspiel. Ich bin ein wahrlich großer Fan dieses Genres. Vielleicht bin ich ja diesmal ein Gluecklicher und kann solch eine tolle Special Edition abstauben. 

Ich wuensch' mir alles Glueck der Welt. ^^


----------



## MandaloreMick (12. November 2008)

Auch mal gewinnen will.


----------



## VCKMike (12. November 2008)

cool


----------



## Dizzmaster (12. November 2008)

Lasst mich gewinnen, ich bin ein loyaler Leser!


----------



## Cativerio (12. November 2008)

Hab letztens erst die Demo getestet und bin hellauf begeistert. Das Spiel ist gott sei dank, weitaus weniger statisch und langsam als Heroes of Might and Magic (5). 

Ach ja : Das ist sicherlicher ein Gewinner Kommentar!


----------



## wanosavr (12. November 2008)

habe schon vor einigen monaten die russische version gespielt, geiles game muss ich schon sagen, jetzt wäre cool ne deutsche zu haben


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Anbei am 12.11.2008 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte die Special Edition haben.




ich bin da nicht so wählerisch.
würde -nur zur not natürlich- auch die normale version nehmen, bescheiden wie ich bin.


----------



## KingRichard-Oehler (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ach das wäre mal wieder was ein Spiel bei dem man nicht immer nur rumschiest.Hab langsam zu viele Cod4 gespielt wäre ne gute Abwechlung .

Hope for Win!!!


----------



## Taaketroll (12. November 2008)

*Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Der Trailer sieht schon mal nett aus. Wie sie das mit der Rundenstrategie wohl genau umgesetzt haben?  Würde mich interessieren, wie sich das spielt. Am besten gleich mal die Demo runterladen und ausprobieren.


----------



## deroranje (12. November 2008)

*Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Das Cover der Collector's Edition finde ich irgendwie ansprechender als die Holzbox der Special Editon.

Hat vielleicht schon jemand eine Special Edtion gekauft und kann mir sagen, wie lang der Brieföffner ist?


----------



## ahdiedas (12. November 2008)

*Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

mip mip


----------



## Heushreck (12. November 2008)

*Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Wie verkaufen sich eigentlich die vielen Special- und Collector's Editions der diversen Spiele? Letztendlich stapeln sich doch schon die "normalen Spielekartons" irgendwo.
Vieleicht könnte mich pcg ja überzeugen, mich mehr für Sondereditionen zu interessieren?!

Gruß & Tschüß


----------



## Verganon (12. November 2008)

*Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Als alter HoM&M-Fan sollte man das Spiel wohl mal gespielt haben  ... hat sowas ähnliches nicht auch Herr Burtchen im Video dazu gesagt? Wenn das stimmt: habt erbarmen mit mir und schickt mir eins zu! Wenn nicht: Nehm ichs trotzdem gern an, seit Spellforce und Age of Wonders kein gutes Strategie-Spiel mehr gehabt.^^


----------



## lukizatrus (12. November 2008)

*Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Na, das wäre natürlich wunderbar, wenn ich das Spiel gewinnen würde! Und dann auch noch in einer so wunderbaren Version wie die Collector's oder gar Special Edition! *hoffe und um Gewinn bitte*


----------



## Klikiss (12. November 2008)

*Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Wer's noch nicht kennt, sollte mal die Demo testen.


----------



## Oftery (12. November 2008)

*Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Ich liiiiebe Bounty! Hmmm...! Und noch dazu `ne extra große Packung.Her damit


----------



## maribor (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

umsonst ist immer gut


----------



## Alandrake (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Ich bin ein Fan der HOMM-Serie. Kings Bounty hört sich daher für mich sehr interessant an.


----------



## Madcat23 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Da ich auch HOMM spiele, hört sich Kings Bounty ganz gut an.


----------



## gino4me (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

wo kann man den die demo runterladen?


----------



## golani79 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Sieht ja nach einer prall gefüllten CE aus - aber 80€ sind auch nicht grade wenig.


----------



## Bode1 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Gewinnen möcht ich auch, na klar, darum sind hier ja viele da. Vielleicht ist der Gewinn bald mein, dann werd ich sicher glücklich sein.


----------



## TobbeD (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Schöne Sache, sowohl das Spiel, als auch das Gewinnspiel!


----------



## winni71 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

erinnert mich stark an die "gute alte Zeit", das alte Kings Bounty habe ich schon sehr gern gespielt


----------



## Joschibaer (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

For King and Country !!


----------



## lawlesss (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

kommentar^^


----------



## judit1 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Würde diesmal auch gerne gewinnen!


----------



## Dagobert3 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Oh hilfe, ich hab noch nie was gewonnen, das 
wäre mal soo cool, besonders weil ich auf 
rundenstrategie steh.

Danke!


----------



## monilaus (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Das Spiel ist bestimmt super!


----------



## Heini12 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Denk ich auch und freu mich drauf!!!


----------



## konfekt (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Doch ja DEM Spiel wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Domimon (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

Ein Spiel für mich, buitte!


----------



## Henkidudl (12. November 2008)

*AW: Her mit des Königs Großzügigkeit*

jo ich würd auch gerne mal das spiel spielen können is sicher echt fett


----------



## der-jan (12. November 2008)

die sind scheinbar richtig gut drauf nen trinkschlach als ce belage ist ne grandiose idee
sowas würd ich gern geschenkt bekommen


----------



## lienchen123 (12. November 2008)

Ja ist es heut schon Weihnachten? So etwas brauch ich doch


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2008)

Eine Version davon würde sicher sehr gut in meine Spielesammlung passen


----------



## Minaith (13. November 2008)

Hab grad mit Heroes of Might and Magic angefangen, dannach muss was Neues her!


----------



## Lordghost (13. November 2008)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeed, will haben das KB:TL 

hab die demo gespielt, also die vollversion wär schonmal nicht verkehrt zu besitzen ^^

Blub


----------



## Hemast (13. November 2008)

bei dieser Verlosung bin ich dabei


----------



## bettysven (13. November 2008)

Soooooo da der Weihnachtsmann immer das falsche bringt ich möchte dieses Spiel haben büüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüdddddddddddddeee.


----------



## Unkile (13. November 2008)

Ich möchte an der Verlosung teilnehmen


----------



## fcb-ritschi (13. November 2008)

Ich möchte auch an der Verlosung teilnehmen!
Heroes of Might & Magic hab ich schon durch, da hätt ich gern adäquaten Ersatz.


----------



## Klalem (13. November 2008)

das würde ich gern spielen!!


----------



## sterni1 (13. November 2008)

cooler Preis - würde ich gerne gewinnen


----------



## stawacz79 (13. November 2008)

ich würde das spiel natürlich auch sehr gern gewinnen


----------



## Regie1 (13. November 2008)

Das wäre ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Mann.


----------



## mcdachrinne (13. November 2008)

ich würde sehr gern gewinnen...


----------



## klack1 (13. November 2008)

Nettes Spiel.


----------



## klick1 (13. November 2008)

schön schön


----------



## pelle123 (13. November 2008)

Würde ich gern mal spielen das Game


----------



## carry73 (13. November 2008)

Klingt gut, würde ich gerne ausprobieren und deshalb wär ich natürlich begeistert, wenn ich das Spiel gewinnen würde


----------



## streetparade (13. November 2008)

hört sich gut an, das hätte ich gerne. Spielt für mich den WEihnachtsmann


----------



## goeddi (13. November 2008)

Tolles Spiel.Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.


----------



## doceddy (13. November 2008)

Will auch eine


----------



## happysashk (13. November 2008)

würde ich super gerne gewinnen


----------



## LightningR5 (13. November 2008)

würde das spiel sehr gern gewinnen 

war schon fan von homm


----------



## cleolucy (13. November 2008)

Klasse sache. Hätte ich gern


----------



## ticktick (13. November 2008)

möchte ich gerne gewinnen


----------



## biggibo (13. November 2008)

ich möchte auch eins gewinnen


----------



## Mat1c (13. November 2008)

gewinne,gewinne gewinne !!!


----------



## Kello1 (13. November 2008)

Es ist dunkel und kalt draußen. Dies schöne Spiel wäre jetzt genau das richtige für den Abend.


----------



## hergozza (13. November 2008)

Schönes SPiel für die dunkle Jahreszeit


----------



## TheChicky (13. November 2008)

Ich habe das Spiel schon angespielt und es ist wirklich, vor allem grafisch, einfach zauberhaft! Viel Fantasie, viele Details, sehr schön stimmig.

Aber, und das nervt wirklich: Es gibt keine Autokampfberechnung wie bei der Heroes-Reihe, dh man muss viele, viele, viele kleine nervige Kämpfe durchführen und nach dem x-ten unnötigen Scharmützel nervt das tierisch.

Auch dass zB die Quests nicht vertont sind und die etwas zu flapsigen Texte sind schon ein kleiner Atmokiller.

Es könnte also viel besser sein, aber das Addon wurde ja schon angekündigt


----------



## seec2002 (13. November 2008)

Ja, ja die Special Edition von King's Bounty wär schon schön. Vielleicht hab ich Glück und darf sie bald mein eigen nennen!


----------



## Burtchen (13. November 2008)

TheChicky am 13.11.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Spiel schon angespielt und es ist wirklich, vor allem grafisch, einfach zauberhaft! Viel Fantasie, viele Details, sehr schön stimmig.
> 
> Aber, und das nervt wirklich: Es gibt keine Autokampfberechnung wie bei der Heroes-Reihe, dh man muss viele, viele, viele kleine nervige Kämpfe durchführen und nach dem x-ten unnötigen Scharmützel nervt das tierisch.


Das ist richtig. Du kannst aber im Kampf eine Automatik wählen und einen Kaffee trinken gehen (wenn du sehr überlegen bist  )


----------



## homomami (13. November 2008)

Interessantes Spiel, wuerde ich gern spielen


----------



## Yoshi3003 (13. November 2008)

*Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

... bin dabei  

Vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück


----------



## Sylvester3003 (13. November 2008)

*Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

Wow, die Special-Edition ist ein richtiger Leckerbissen! 

Genau richtig zum Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Freiwelt (13. November 2008)

*Gewinnspiel: Special- und Collector's Edition zu King's Bounty abstauben!*

Sensationelles Gewinnspiel zu einem tollen Game !!!

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück !!!


----------



## Onkel_B (13. November 2008)

Immer her damit


----------



## Sidneyfresh (13. November 2008)

Wahnsinns Game, das ich sehr gerne spielen würde...


----------



## tylermcneill (14. November 2008)

dagegen hätte ich wirklich nichts einzuwenden


----------



## Smartinchen (14. November 2008)

Ich hätte auch gerne die Special-Edition!


----------



## Aleopheus (14. November 2008)

Wow, über eine solche Version würde ich mich auch freuen


----------



## Auf_Sieg (15. November 2008)

Endlich mal wieder ein Rundenstrategiespiel!
Es wurde auch mal wieder Zeit.
Wann kommt endlich mal ein vernünftiger Nachfolger zu Master of Orion II ???


----------



## TheChicky (15. November 2008)

Auf_Sieg am 15.11.2008 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal wieder ein Rundenstrategiespiel!
> Es wurde auch mal wieder Zeit.
> Wann kommt endlich mal ein vernünftiger Nachfolger zu Master of Orion II ???



Es ist KEIN Rundenstrategiespiel! Zumindest kein reines. Nur die Kämpfe sind rundenbasierend, die Streifzüge durch die Karte laufen, anders als in Heroes of M&M, in "Echtzeit" ab.


----------



## Amaunator (15. November 2008)

Ich würd ja auch gern die special edition gewinnen.


----------



## Zubunapy (15. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ein Kommentar


----------



## Lilly0107 (15. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde gerne die Special Edition gewinnen


----------



## anjuna80 (15. November 2008)

*AW:*

ichauchichauchichauch


----------



## Superfly71 (15. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hätte auch gerne die Special Edition. Den Trinkschlauch muss ich unbedingt haben 

Aber auch über eine normale Edition würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Bob-der-Dicke (15. November 2008)

*AW:*

Viele Kommentare verderben den Brei,
mir ist das aber eigentlich einerlei.
Die King's Bounty SE werde nämlich nur ich in Händen halten,
ich hoffe ihr lässt göttliche Gnade walten


----------



## MarieJoana (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Registriert bin ich, einen Kommentar hab ich auch hinterlassen, nun muss ich nur noch gewinnen *daumendrück*


----------



## Maaverick (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

King's Bounty sieht ja echt vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Naonia (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Feines Paket. Da drückt man sicher gern selbst die Daumen


----------



## Klarida (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hoffe, das Glück ist mir diesmal hold...
...denn dieses Spiel ist bestimmt klasse!!!!!


----------



## nilsherde (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Liebe Fortuna,bitte lass mich gewinnen ;o)


----------



## chwein (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Lasst jemanden gewinnen, der es wirklich haben möchte....


----------



## Jabelchen (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

*haben muss*


----------



## karina72 (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich möchte gerne gewinnen, weil mag solche Spiele.


----------



## Nastja (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich will gewinnen!


----------



## Ajedi (17. November 2008)

*AW:*

Muss man einfach haben!


----------



## McDrake (17. November 2008)

Bin jetzt echt nicht sicher, ob ich schon nen Kommentar abgegeben habe


----------



## Todor (17. November 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Gargantus (17. November 2008)

Oh mann wie lange wart ich schon auf dieses Spiel........
Ich freu mich schon so auf das Game......
ICh würd mich darüber hinaus über alles freuen zu Gewinnen.
Ich wünsch auch den anderen viel erfolg beim Gewinnspiel.
MFG


----------



## Klalem (17. November 2008)

Möchte auch gewinnen!


----------



## DiscoStuso (17. November 2008)

YeahYeah!


----------



## fastpleite (17. November 2008)

Ich will auch Gewinnen...


----------



## neoAbadon (17. November 2008)

Fein, fein... Nach HoMM 5 wäre neues Futter natürlich großartig!


----------



## Kandinata (17. November 2008)

Na dann will ich meine Chance doch auch noch nutzen


----------



## Heerdtie (17. November 2008)

Das Spiel ist dufte, möchte ich doch gerne gewinnen


----------



## mama104 (17. November 2008)

Das wäre ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk
für meinen Sohn


----------



## sause-wind (17. November 2008)

das klingt super, ein Gewinn wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Freshdk (17. November 2008)

nur her damit - meine Adresse habt ihr ja


----------



## Pr34cher (17. November 2008)

Waer mal schoen den Klassiker wiederzuerleben.


----------



## Einstein111 (18. November 2008)

nEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEin


----------



## Preluder70 (18. November 2008)

Sieht schick aus. Nehme ich gerne!


----------



## medfire (18. November 2008)

Das hört sich Genail an  PC Games ist einfach das beste


----------



## doceddy (18. November 2008)

Jungs, Teilnahmeschluss war gestern


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (18. November 2008)

wann werden die sieger bekannt gegeben?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (24. November 2008)

Bone-Hunter89 am 18.11.2008 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> wann werden die sieger bekannt gegeben?



Die Gewinner werden heute per E-Mail benachrichtigt.


----------



## Dizzmaster (26. November 2008)

Hey liebe PCGames, vielen Dank für das Spiel! Ihr seid echt klasse, macht weiter so!


----------



## Anbei (29. November 2008)

SebTh am 24.11.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gewinner werden heute per E-Mail benachrichtigt.


Ich habe zwar keine E-Mail erhalten, aber trotzdem Danke für den Gewinn.


----------



## DesToxXx (30. November 2008)

i <3 PC-Games  ;D geile zeitschrift


----------



## frodo1979 (13. Dezember 2008)

ich hätte gern son paket damit ich auch nen kommentar zum spiel abgeben kann


----------



## Chickenfreak (13. Dezember 2008)

Boa, Supa! ^^ Das wäre echt mal ein tolles Gefühl auch mal was zu gewinnen ^^

PS: Großes Lob an euch, macht weiter so wie bisher.

Greets Chickenfreak


----------

